

AP probe finds drugs in drinking water  - muriithi
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080309/ap_on_re_us/pharmawater_i_4;_ylt=ArJ7VfgNcnDbrdEsPogmg7gE1vAI

======
drewp
Way to scare 'em back to using bottled water again, AP! Yes I know bottled may
not be any better, but it will certainly _feel_ safer to people who want to
Just Do Something in response to that FUD article.

